
What could be done with used tires? - abakker
I&#x27;ve seen several photographs of vast piles of used tires, and apparently there is very little that can be done with them.<p>A couple of years ago I read about some process for creating carbon black out of them, and I&#x27;ve seen playgrounds and other surfaces made with chipped up pieces of tires. Is there really nothing better that can be done with them? Is there any promising research about alternative uses?
======
billconan
I recently changed one of the tires of my old car for only $45, I was told it
was a "second hand" tire, but it looked pretty new to me. I used to change
tire at the Costco tire center, where I though I got deals. They usually
suggest changing at least 2 tires each time and asks for at least $250 after
some member discounts.

I also recently purchased an Audi and was told that each tire of an Audi will
cause $400. I wonder why it is so expensive and if I could still go to the
store and purchase a second hand tire for the Audi.

I don't know what it means for "second hand" tire.

I remember this youtube video about recycling tires
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERDIsONgSCQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERDIsONgSCQ)

I guess tires can be renewed?

I also know they can be used to make shoes.

